# geboren in ..., aufgewachsen in ...



## mh1

Hola:

¿Cómo se dice "geboren in Deutschland, aufgewachsen in England" en español? Sé que "geboren werden" es "nacer" y "aufwachsen" es "criarse" pero no estoy seguro como se usa los participios, sobre todo de un verbo reflexivo. Es "nacido en Alemania, criado en Inglaterra" correcto? ¿Dónde va el pronombre "se" de "criarse"?

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## jordi picarol

No vas desencaminado y es muy sencillo. Si eres tú quien cuenta la historia dices: Nací en Alemania y me crié en Inglaterra. Si se trata de la historia de otra persona sería: Nació en Alemania y se crió en Inglaterra.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## mh1

Gracias por la respuesta, Jordi. Pero en alemán a veces no se usa el verbo completo "Ich wurde in ... geboren und wuchs in ... auf", pero solo se usa el participio  ("geboren in ..., aufgewachsen in ..."), por ejemplo en un título (http://www.welt.de/kultur/history/article110830280/In-der-DDR-geboren-in-der-BRD-aufgewachsen.html: "In der DDR geboren, in der BRD aufgewachsen"). Y mi pregunta es cómo se dice esta forma breve en español.

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## jordi picarol

Nacido en...se crió en... Sencillamente.
Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

También se podría decir: nacido en X, criado en Y.


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita said:


> También se podría decir: nacido en X, criado en Y.


---
Podría decirse "criado en Y", naturalmente, pero no sería correcto. La pregunta de mh1 lo tiene en cuenta. Se refiere a "criarse", la forma pronominal del verbo que es la que es de uso en este caso. Según el DRAE:
*13.* prnl. Dicho de un ser vivo: Desarrollarse, crecer. _La niña se ha criado muy sana._
¶ 
Las formas no pronominales no son de uso en este caso y aunque se entendería no sería correcto. Recuerdo que yo soy nativo y conozco bastante bien el castellano. Aparte de que fui profesional de la enseñanza.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

Perdón, no sabía que no es correcto. Yo me guiaba por dos nativos, Ricardo Iorio y Flavio Cianciarulo, que tienen una canción con este título, Nacido y criado en el Sur. También un concejal de Iquique, Ramón Silva Carrasco, se presenta con estas palabras: Soy R.S.C.; iquiqueño, nacido y criado en el Barrio Plaza Arica.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Yo suelo preferir el DRAE en caso de duda. No hay nada que perdonar. Admiro mucho tus conocimientos del castellano y tus aportaciones en el foro.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

"Criado en Y" es un uso típicamente hispanoamericano. No es incorrecto, es más preferible como indica Jordi.


----------



## Trencalòs

Hola mh1,
tal como aporta "Alemanita", la fórmula "nacido en X, criado en Y" es perfectamente correcta. 
Muchos son los ejemplos de palabras o expresiones de todo tipo que existen en la lengua española (400 millones de parlantes nativos, aproximadamente en todo el mundo), que son correctos y de uso extendido aunque el DRAE no los registra. Afortunadamente el español como lengua supera por mucho en riqueza, variedad y vitalidad a la parte del idioma que la RAE está dispuesta a reflejar.


----------



## lospazio

jordi picarol said:


> ---
> Podría decirse "criado en Y", naturalmente, pero no sería correcto. La pregunta de mh1 lo tiene en cuenta. Se refiere a "criarse", la forma pronominal del verbo que es la que es de uso en este caso. Según el DRAE:
> *13.* prnl. Dicho de un ser vivo: Desarrollarse, crecer. _La niña se ha criado muy sana._
> ¶
> Las formas no pronominales no son de uso en este caso y aunque se entendería no sería correcto. Recuerdo que yo soy nativo y conozco bastante bien el castellano. Aparte de que fui profesional de la enseñanza.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Yo también creo que la forma _nacido en... y criado en.._. es perfectamente correcta, además de muy corriente.

Por otra parte, no estoy de acuerdo con la afirmación de que "las formas no pronominales no son de uso en este caso". Me parece que la acepción cuarta del DRAE es perfectamente aplicable:

*4.* tr. Instruir, educar y dirigir.

Esta es la acepción que tiene _criar_ en frases como _A Pedro lo crió su abuela_.


----------



## jordi picarol

lospazio said:


> Yo también creo que la forma _nacido en... y criado en.._. es perfectamente correcta, además de muy corriente.
> 
> Por otra parte, no estoy de acuerdo con la afirmación de que "las formas no pronominales no son de uso en este caso". Me parece que la acepción cuarta del DRAE es perfectamente aplicable:
> 
> *4.* tr. Instruir, educar y dirigir.
> 
> Esta es la acepción que tiene _criar_ en frases como _A Pedro lo crió su abuela_.


--
La expresión "...en este caso" se refiere a "este ejemplo". La frase: A Pedro lo crió (lo instruyó, lo educó y lo dirigió, según esto) su abuela, no es la misma estructura del ejemplo de hilo. Sobre el uso local de la estructura "criado en" ya se habla más arriba. La respuesta dada a mh1 se basa en lo que indica el DRAE, no en lo que "yo creo". A las Academias de la lengua debemos que se mantenga como lengua aglutinadora que nos permite entendernos sin demasiadas dificultades. No crean reglas, sino que las infieren del uso que se hace del lenguaje. Los neologismos los recogen tras un período prudencial para asegurar que no se trata de modas pasajeras. Mientras tengamos a mano alguna de estas normas yo prefiero atenerme a ellas y aconsejo a los estudiantes extranjeros que hagan lo mismo, en lugar de orientarse por lo que "yo, este o aquel creemos".
Saludos
Jordi


----------

